
Oregon Steps Up to the Plate on Network Neutrality This Month - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/02/oregon-steps-plate-user-privacy-and-network-neutrality-month
======
joeblow9999
I still don't know why I should be legally barred from offering a service that
blocks certain packets. You can buy my service if you like.

I can imagine a service that caters to certain parents who are concerned about
the insidious effects of social networking. This service blocks Facebook,
Instagram and Snapchat. Should this be ILLEGAL?

I don't think so.

